#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  What are the major benefits of display advertising?

## Bhavya

In my learning, Display advertising is a form of graphic advertising through banners or other ads formats created with text, images, Gifs, videos, etc that display on websites, social media or apps. I would like to know the major benefits of display advertising. Can you guys tell me what are the major benefits of display advertising?

----------

